# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  व्हाट्स ऐप के कलिंग फीचर के लिए यहाँ निवेदन करें :

## Saroz

यदि आपके मोबाइल पर whatsapp calling फीचर एक्टिवेट नही हुआ है तो आप यहाँ लिखे आपका व्हात्सप्प कालिंग फीचर एक्टिवेट करने में मदद की जाएगी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यदि आपके मोबाइल पर whatsapp calling फीचर एक्टिवेट नही हुआ है तो आप यहाँ लिखे आपका व्हात्सप्प कालिंग फीचर एक्टिवेट करने में मदद की जाएगी


मेरे पास समसुंग ग्लेक्सी lll फोन सेट है.

whatsapp पेज पर ऊपर chats किखा हुआ भी आ रहा है....
इस से आगे ?

सबसे बड़ी बात क्या फायदे हैं इसके ?
अगर वाकई फायदेमंद है तभी इसे आगे बढ़ाया जाये.
अन्यथा .....

----------


## Saroz

कमल जी नमस्कार.....whtasapp calling फीचर के माध्यम से फ्री कॉल किये जा सकते है.... इसके लिए VoIP तकनीक का इस्तेमाल होता है

----------


## sultania

मुझे जानना है, सरोज भाई

----------


## Saroz

ये फीचर इसी महीने लांच की गई है मगर updates डाउनलोड करने पर भी ये फीचर ऑटो एक्टिव नही होता.... एक्टिव करने के लिए किसी मित्र जिसका whatsapp calling फीचर एक्टिवेट हो गया हो उसके कॉल करने के बाद ही ये फीचर एक्टिव होती है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये फीचर इसी महीने लांच की गई है मगर updates डाउनलोड करने पर भी ये फीचर ऑटो एक्टिव नही होता.... एक्टिव करने के लिए किसी मित्र जिसका whatsapp calling फीचर एक्टिवेट हो गया हो उसके कॉल करने के बाद ही ये फीचर एक्टिव होती है


मेरा फोन एक्टिव करने के लिए धन्यवाद........

----------


## nirsha

सरोज जी , मुझे भी बताए ये कैसे होगा , और डाउनलोड कहाँ से करना है    धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

सरोज जी! अच्छा काम मित्र।

----------


## Saroz

Whatsapp का अपडेट वर्शन डाउनलोड करने के लिए whatsapp.com से करे या फिर गूगल प्ले स्टोर से करे.... गूगल सर्च पर whatsapp apk सर्च कीजिये... इस तरह से भी आपको अपडेट का लिंक मिल जायेगा.... और हाँ कालिंग फीचर फ़िलहाल अभी एंड्राइड उपभोक्ता को ही प्रदान की गयी है.... आगे के अपडेट में सभी के लिए ये फीचर उपलब्ध होगी....

----------


## Saroz

आप सभी मित्रो की सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद्.....और हाँ ये फीचर आप BlueStacks पर whatsapp का न्यू अपडेट डाउनलोड कर के भी मज़ा ले सकते है... मैंने आज ही अपने lappy में इसे टेस्ट किया है....

----------


## Saroz

कमल जी को धन्यवाद् कि उन्होंने +रेपो योग्य समझा मुझ नाचीज को....सुक्रिया...

----------


## Krishna

> आप सभी मित्रो की सराहना के लिए धन्यवाद्.....और हाँ ये फीचर आप BlueStacks पर whatsapp का न्यू अपडेट डाउनलोड कर के भी मज़ा ले सकते है... मैंने आज ही अपने lappy में इसे टेस्ट किया है....



उत्तम प्रशंशनीय तथा सराहनीय कार्य |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी को धन्यवाद् कि उन्होंने +रेपो योग्य समझा मुझ नाचीज को....सुक्रिया...


आप नाचीज़ नही चीज़ हैं.....
अच्छे कार्य की सराहना करने में मुझे प्रसन्नता होती है.

----------


## Saroz

पुनः प्यार के लिए कमल जी और स्मार्टी जी आप दोनों को साधुवाद.....

----------


## Saroz

एक जानकारी और शेयर करना चाहूँगा.... whatsapp के अधिकारिक वेबसाइट पर कालिंग फीचर के बारे में लिखा है कि कालिंग फीचर टेबलेट पर काम नही करेगा....मगर कुछ users ने अपने टैब में इस फीचर को इनेबल कर लिए है और बिलकुल मोबाइल की तरह प्रयोग कर रहे है....जरुरी है कि आपका टैब एंड्राइड आधारित हो या विंडोज या फिर कोई और ऑपरेटिंग हो तो एंड्राइड लांचर की मदद से भी whatsapp का apk इनस्टॉल कर फ़िलहाल कालिंग फीचर का मज़ा ले सकते है....

----------


## Saroz

अब आप whatsapp को लैपटॉप या computer से भी एक्सेस कर सकते हैं....1>  सर्वप्रथम आपको अपने कंप्यूटर के ब्राउज़र (firefox, chrome या opera) से web.whatsapp.com पर लॉग इन करें.....2>  लॉग इन  करते ही एक QR Code दिखाई देगा उस कोड को अपने फ़ोन में whatsapp open करें3> मेनू में एक आप्शन मिलेगा whatsapp web , इसपर क्लीक कर मोबाइल से QR कोड को स्कैन करते ही आपके मोबाइल में login whatsapp A/c का लॉग इन ब्राउज़र में हो जायेगा.... और इस तरह आप whatsapp का web वर्शन यूज़ कर सकते है....

----------


## Krishna

मैंने करीब बहुत सारे दिन पहले मेरी टेब पर मोबाईल पर और सिस्टम सभी स्थानों पर इसको शुरू कर लिया है |

----------


## Saroz

स्मार्टी जी आपकी तो बात ही निराली है.... मै तो बहुत दिनों से आपके पोस्टो से सिख रहा हूँ....मगर शायद ये कालिंग फीचर web वर्शन में नही है अभी....

----------


## Krishna

> स्मार्टी जी आपकी तो बात ही निराली है.... मै तो बहुत दिनों से आपके पोस्टो से सिख रहा हूँ....मगर शायद ये कालिंग फीचर web वर्शन में नही है अभी....



अरे एसा कुछ नहीं है भाई .... और आप सही हैं ये कालिंग फीचर web वर्शन में नही है |

----------


## Saroz

Whatsapp का ऑफिसियल वर्शन केवल कालिंग फीचर यूज़ करने के लिए ही उपयोग किया जा सकता है... यदि कालिंग फीचर अच्छी नही लगी या यूज़ नही करना चाहते है तोwhatsapp के थर्ड पार्टी सॉफ्टवेर का भी मजा ले सकते है....

----------


## walia4u

> अब आप whatsapp को लैपटॉप या computer से भी एक्सेस कर सकते हैं....1>  सर्वप्रथम आपको अपने कंप्यूटर के ब्राउज़र (firefox, chrome या opera) से web.whatsapp.com पर लॉग इन करें.....2>  लॉग इन  करते ही एक QR Code दिखाई देगा उस कोड को अपने फ़ोन में whatsapp open करें3> मेनू में एक आप्शन मिलेगा whatsapp web , इसपर क्लीक कर मोबाइल से QR कोड को स्कैन करते ही आपके मोबाइल में login whatsapp A/c का लॉग इन ब्राउज़र में हो जायेगा.... और इस तरह आप whatsapp का web वर्शन यूज़ कर सकते है....


धन्यवाद भाई 


आपकी यह ट्रिक तो काम आई पर इसके लिए हमें wifi का कनेक्शन इंस्ट्रूमेंट लेना होगा क्यूंकि यह तभी संभव है जब दोनों यानि आपका कंप्यूटर और फ़ोन wifi से कनेक्टेड हो.
यदि आप मोबाइल से व्हाट्सऐप बंद कर डोज तो यह काम नहीं करेगा.


आपका सराहनीय कदम 


धन्यवाद वालीआ

----------


## Saroz

whatsapp के थर्ड पार्टी सॉफ्टवेर में एक है whatsapp plus.... इसे आप गूगल पर सर्च करके डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.....इसकी विशेषता ये है कि.... आप अपने भेजे गए सन्देश को कण्ट्रोल कर सकते है...मसलन double tik हमें ये बताती है कि हमारा मेसेज प्राप्त करने वाले के पास डिलीवर हो चूका है... ब्लू टीक हमे बताती है कि हमारी भेजा गया सन्देश पाने वाले पढ़ लिया है....आप ये दोनों आप्शन पर कण्ट्रोल पा सकते है.... यहाँ तक कि आप ऑफलाइन कर के भी whatsapp चला सकते है......

----------


## uttarakhandi

अभी कुछ दिन पहले मैंने खबर पढ़ी थी की व्हाट्सप्प कालिंग कोई हैकर ट्रिक है जो की व्हाट्सप्प के सभी डेटा को चुरा लेती है

----------


## Loka

> अभी कुछ दिन पहले मैंने खबर पढ़ी थी की व्हाट्सप्प कालिंग कोई हैकर ट्रिक है जो की व्हाट्सप्प के सभी डेटा को चुरा लेती है


कुछ हैकर एक फेक लिंक देकर यूजर को बोलते थे की इसे शेयर करो और अपने दोस्तों को इनवाईट करो, वो whatsapp का लिंक नही था वो फेक था, वो कोई ट्रिक नही थी उस से कालिंग एक्टिवेट भी नही होती थी | उस से डाटा हैक होने का डर रहता है |

----------


## Saroz

whatsapp की कालिंग फीचर के बारे में पिछले ही साल mark zukerberg ने व्हात्सप्प को खरीदते हुए ही लांच करने की घोषणा की थी.... मगर इसके कोई ऑफिसियल स्टेटमेंट आगे नही आये... जहाँ तक मुझे याद है... दिसम्बर में कुछ तकनिकी वेबसाइट पर ये खबर लीक हुई कि whatsapp का कालिंग फीचर फरवरी तक लांच की जाने की संभावना है.... तो hackers के लिए मिल गया एक नया जरिया आपके मोबाइल में सेंध लगाने के लिए.....मगर अंततः लम्बी इंतज़ार के बाद whatsapp ने 14 मार्च 2015 को ये फीचर लांच किया.... अभी भी ये फीचर beta testing पर है... और इसे केवल एंड्राइड उपभोक्ता ही लाभ ले सकते हैं। मगर निकट भविष्य में सभी plateform पर ये फीचर आ जाएगी.... और हाँ बहुत जल्द विडियो कालिंग फीचर का भी मज़ा ले सकते हैं....

----------


## uttarakhandi

*whatsapp पर अब ऑफिशियली  ये फीचर   आ गया है।  अब जी भर के दोस्तों से बातें करो।  कल रात से सभी मोबाइल पर ऑटोमेटिकली  एक्टिवटे हो गया*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

व्हाट्स अप कॉलिंग क्या वाकई फ्री हे
अथवा डेटा पैक का कंसम्पशन नार्मल कॉल से महँगा पड़ता हे

----------


## Jetha Lal

व्हाट्स app का कॉलिंग ये सर्विस फ्री  है 

परंतु इसका जब भी आप प्रयोग करते है तो वो आपके मोबाइल डाटा का इस्तेमाल करता है जो की जाहीर है फ्री नहीं है 

तो अब ये महंगा है की नहीं वो तो आपको स्वयं ही निर्धारित करना पड़ेगा , क्यूँ ? क्यूँ की आपका डाटा प्लान तो आपको ही पता होगा न 

रही बात कैसे तो 

व्हाट्स app का डाटा इस्तेमाल 

एक मिनिट के लिए लग भग 0.15/0.20 एम बी 3 जी , 5 मिनिट के लिए  1 एम बी तक होगा 

एक मिनिट के लिए लग भग 0.30/0.35 एम बी 2 जी , 5 मिनिट के लिए 1.75 एम बी तक होगा

----------


## Jetha Lal

सूत्र के नाम मे कलिंग की जगह कॉलिंग किया जाए

----------


## Jetha Lal

चर्चा मे है की भारतीय टेलिकॉम कंपनी जैसे की एयरटेल , वोड़ा आदि viber ,skype और व्हाट्स app जैसे प्रोग्राम्स जो voip आदि पर कार्य करते है उनके लिए 

अलग डाटा प्लान लाएँगे जिसकी दर नॉर्मल इंटरनेट प्लान से अलग होगी 

देखते है आगे होता है क्या

----------


## shahrukh khan1

फिर से धन्यवाद हे जी आपका जेठा भाई

----------


## Jetha Lal

बीबीजी हमे जेठा जी कह के पुकारती है तो आप हमे वेसे ही संभोधित करे तो अच्छा लगेगा 

धन्यवाद के लिए धन्यवाद आशा है आपकी शंका कम हुई होगी

----------


## Saroz

whatsapp कालिंग फीचर का मज़ा लेने वाले दोस्तों को एक और खुशखबरी आने वाले दिनों में इसके साथ विडियो कालिंग भी लांच किया जायेगा.....ये बात की सुचना खुद whatsapp के ऑफिसियल न्यूज़ में दिया गया है

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> whatsapp कालिंग फीचर का मज़ा लेने वाले दोस्तों को एक और खुशखबरी आने वाले दिनों में इसके साथ विडियो कालिंग भी लांच किया जायेगा.....ये बात की सुचना खुद whatsapp के ऑफिसियल न्यूज़ में दिया गया है


अहहहाहाह्ह्ह्
ये तो बहुत अच्छी खबर है जी

----------

